# Led light up plexglass



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

was wondering how do they lite up plexiglass between the speaker box and speaker?? seen it in magazines but how do they do it?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Ive seen it done with leds around the edge and etched vinyl


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

You mean like this?


----------



## cutlass supreme (Sep 9, 2010)

Yea how do u do that??


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

The speaker go top of the plexiglass then mount on the door. Put the led behind the plexiglass.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

well, I made the ring first to fit the speaker into it, making sure the ring is a little bigger than the speaker on the outside of the ring. The rings were made from 1/4" plexi and then fully wet sanded from 400 to 2000 grit and then polished. I drilled an 3/8" hole to house the l.e.d but not on the flat part of the ring, on it's side. You can probably do it either way though. It just seemed to project more light from the side verses the bottom.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

You will get the best results by putting it on the edges of the plexi glass and like Jeff said wet sand and buff out the edges and it will look real clean . What thickness are u using ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> You mean like this?


That looks very professional.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^Thanks Cash. The sad thing is because of all the weight my passenger door clip are all broken because of people slamming my door! Grrr. Not sure if I'm going to repair it and keep it as I love the sound but the whole door panel flaps so it drives me crazy. The only other thing I wish I did different is make the crossover holding area rounded instead of squared.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> You mean like this?


That looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

instead of sanding the plexi edge, all you need is a small torch, like a pen torch or small propane torch, crack pipe lighter, ect...heat the edges and they become crystal clear, that lets all the light in, thats how I do mirror plexi trunk signs...then if you etch the glass or in my case the mirror with either sandblasting or armor etch, whatever is etched lights up.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep that is definetly another way of doing it.


----------



## crazzyd77 (Jun 11, 2013)

That is just sick..:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

*this video is private* :angry:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

CustomMachines said:


> *this video is private* :angry:


:dunno: I tired to watch it too lol and it said private


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Fixed, had a problem with Youtube.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

crazzyd77 said:


> That is just sick..:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Fixed, had a problem with Youtube.


post new link


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, Let me check it again. Not sure why this is happening. I didn't change my account.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure how but that video was set to private. You should be able to see now.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

yup had to go to youtube but able to see it now. 
looking good, nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, sorry for all the trouble!


----------



## ananthapriya (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow! Just paint lights the box up that much? That's awesome, I believed I would need like a thousands of LEDs.


----------

